# french expat in HK



## davincipod (Apr 19, 2015)

Hello everybody


I'm 24, I come from France and live in Hong Kong.
Is someone interested in meeting up to discover the city, make new friends ?
I would like to meet english people to practice my english too


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Davincipod you might like to post iyour request n this thread... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ho...ong-kong/160501-meeting-people-hong-kong.html


----------

